# Annual Check Up?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

This might seems an odd question, but do you take your hedgie in for an annual check-up at the vet? 

Sylvie (my first hedgie) was in and out of the vet every month or so, so I never thought about it. Annabell (my current hedgie) is coming up on her 1 yr birthday (June) & will have been with me 1 year in September. She appears healthy. Has some dry skin but I believe it's due to her playing/rolling in her litter every night (it goes away with bathing). 

I ask because a) I never thought about it with Sylvie, b) as of next month, Annabell & I are living 2 hrs from home for work, including the nearest vet that treats exotics. 

I think I just answered my own question in writing this and yes I am going to bring her in for a general check up before we go, as it will calm my nerves. However, I would still like to know what the general consensus is on yearly check ups. Annabell's wouldn't be until Sept, but with being a 2 hr drive from the vet, I think I can bump it up to pre-summer.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, I take Lily in for a yearly check up. I feel better getting everything checked on and having someone else who knows hedgehogs take a look at her, since generally I'm the only one who handles her much. It makes me breathe easier knowing that there's a second pair of eyes going over everything like her weight, nails, skin, teeth, etc. for anything that might be wrong, even if she appears to be perfectly healthy to me. Actually, this reminds me, I should check and see when I took her in last...I know it's been less than a year, but I don't remember exactly, lol.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock is well overdue, but once Watson is settled in they re both going to the vet.

Apart from anything else, I have to have a clean bill of health for them both tin order to be able to get them boarding with my vet, so that's a must


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I always admired Kelsey for being so in top of everything with Lily. Isn't it time for a new picture of Miss Lily???


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, thanks Shetland! And yes, I know it's been forever since I've gotten any pictures of her...I've been ridiculously busy with class, jobs, volunteering, etc., but after this week is over, the semester is done and I'll have a chance to breathe a little! I will definitely get some pictures of Lily for you then!  Plus her birthday is next month, June 12th, and I'm planning to do something special for it, and I'll get pics of that too! Can't believe my baby's going to be three years old... :shock:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell did great at her check up  Mind you she'd made a good stinky mess in her carrier before we even made it into the car, ugh.

Vets only comments was to watch how many mealies are fed due to the fat content, try introducing leafy greens & veggies in compliment to the foods I already give (she also said raisins & had literature on it - as snack only, but I'm going to stay away from that one), & more frequent foot baths to keep the litter out from between her toes & deter infection. 

and Annabell was very good. Curiously exploring everything. The vet almost had a heart attack though. Annabell was in the clear weight bowl & the vet picked it up to look at her belly - well Annabell is a climber & quickly got to it. Thankfully I knew this and was ready to slip her back into the bowl. But yup, the vet didn't lift that bowl very high again. Then when Annabell decided she had enough, she wandered back into her carrier & just laid down until she got a cat treat from reception and we headed home.

Two things that came up I'm wondering about -

1) Annabell has some gunk built up on her ears, making them look a bit tattered. We investigated (with some scruffing & a cranky hedgie) and it is definitely caked build up and not scabbing. Annabell doesn't like her ears being touched - advice on how to clean/maintain this?

2) The vet recommended (with literature) doggy dental treats, the small soft ones, to help with teeth cleaning, once a week. I don't remember reading anything about these on the forum. I gave her 1 last night which she seemed to enjoy. Thoughts?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad the vet visit went good!  Poor vet though, I couldn't help but giggle at that! I had to warn the vet when I took Lily last that Lily likes to back up suddenly when you're holding her on your hands. Sure enough she did it to the vet too and the vet was quick to put her hands back on the table. :lol: 

With the ears, I remember reading that someone on here uses q-tips to apply things to their hedgie's ears. You could try dipping one in flaxseed oil and gently spreading it on her ears. She might tolerate that better than fingers.

Someone else on here (I think Shae?) feeds her hedgie the cat Greenies, and as long as the ingredients in the treats are all fine and there's no risk of choking, I don't see any issues with it.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

The Cat Greenies are just what I bought, Chicken flavor. Not the most impressive ingredient list, but nothing harmful that jumped out at me. 
Thanks!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

For Snarf's dry skin, I poke a hole in a flax oil capsule and squeeze two drops behind each ear. I have Jamie hold him in a ball with his back to me (Snarf's not Jamie's) so he doesn't see it coming and jump. Just be careful not to get it in the ear.

SF has worked wonders on Snarf's skin/ears and I like that he's getting the nutrition/moisture from the inside out rather than vice versa. It took about 5-6 weeks before we saw an improvement but now...not one flake on his skin and no more tattered ears.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh it's not dry skin for Annabell. She rolls in her litter, so has the dust from that on her skin & ears. Then she runs on the wheel & of course goes to the washroom, then rolls again, & repeat. So she now has a build up of the litter dust caked onto her ears.


----------

